

Show HN: EngageSpark, Voice IVR and SMS Text Campaigns Made Easy - zkanda
https://www.engagespark.com/

======
worldadventurer
Join our team and help alleviate poverty! We're looking for talented people
who want to code and change the lives of people in poverty around the world.

Check out this webinar with Mercy Corps where we changed the lives of 20,000
survivors of Typhoon Haiyan:
[http://solutionscenter.nethope.org/blog/view/hitting-it-
home...](http://solutionscenter.nethope.org/blog/view/hitting-it-home-soap-
opera-campaigns-encourage-financial-literacy-in-the-ph)

------
jalcazar
A a social business where profits are used to subsidize NGOs campaigns.

The technical side is also fun: µservices, Python, Go, Java, Docker,
Ractive.js ...

------
Perados
engageSPARK's mission is to empower NGOs with a powerful platform to send SMS
and Recorded Voice calls to millions of people accross the world. engageSPARK
is using code to change the world!

